# BSNL Broadband Usage Portal Password ??



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 27, 2009)

I got a new bsnl internet connection. Second one. Just this week.
I have IP address like 117.xxx.xxx.xxx

How do I check my usage ?? Am unable to login.

Am unable to login to *bbservice.bsnl.in/
website.

Looks like the ADSL username and password are not same as the usage portal password.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Feb 27, 2009)

You can login to check your usage through the website you mentioned. The Username is the portal ID that was provided to you and the password is the same as you use to login to your internet!


----------

